# playstation emulatoren



## darksplinter (14. April 2008)

Sind eigentlich Diese Playstation Emulatoren legal und wie funktionieren die...
Ein Kollege von mir hat gesagt , dass man damit einfach Playstation 2 Spiele aufm Pc zocken kann.


----------



## moddingfreaX (14. April 2008)

Die gibt es ja. Mehr darf ich dir dazu allerdings nicht erzählen, da diese Emulatoren illegal sind sobald man darauf die geschützten Spiele für die eigentliche PS2 spielt.
*SCHLIEßEN BITTE!*


----------



## d00mfreak (14. April 2008)

Nein, sind nicht legal bzw. befinden sie sich in einer rechtlichen Grauzone.

*closed*


----------

